
Ergonomic ndarrays and deep learning in Nim – Arraymancer v0.5 - mratsim
https://github.com/mratsim/Arraymancer/releases/tag/v0.5.0
======
mratsim
Hey library author here, you can ask me anything.

I just released the 0.5 version of my multidimensional arrays (Numpy-like) +
Deep Learning library (PyTorch-like) that I've written from scratch in Nim.

Key highlights of this version:

    
    
      - Sequence/time series prediction end-to-end example[1]
      - Text generation with Char-RNN on Shakespeare and Jane Austen work end-to-end example[2]
      - IMDB dataset
      - read and write: Numpy .npy files, images (jpg, png, bmp, tga) and H5
      - KMeans clustering
      - GRU, Embedding layers
      - Adam optimizer
      - Yann Lecun, Xavier Glorot and Kaiming He initialisations
      - fancy indexing
      - tensor splitting, chunking stacking with autograd support
    

And in the ecosystem:

    
    
      - a neural network training demo with live input and loss monitoring[3]
      - Nim wrapper for the Arcade Learning Environment to agent on Atari games[4]
    

Nim[5] is a high performance compiled language with a syntax similar to
Python. Nim compiles to C, C++ or Javascript.

    
    
      [1] https://github.com/mratsim/Arraymancer/blob/v0.5.0/examples/ex05_sequence_classification_GRU.nim
      [2] https://github.com/mratsim/Arraymancer/blob/v0.5.0/examples/ex06_shakespeare_generator.nim
      [3] https://github.com/Vindaar/NeuralNetworkLiveDemo
      [4] https://github.com/numforge/agent-smith
      [5] https://nim-lang.org/

------
p1esk
Motivation? I mean why should I click on the link, let alone consider yet
another DL library?

